# What is an entry level race bike.



## kaw550 (Jul 14, 2004)

I am looking to buy a cheap road bike for training. I would like to try entering a race or two. Nothing serious.

I have raced MTN bikes in the past but I am not familiar with the shimano components for road bikes.

What I need to enter a race or two?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*It's not about the bike*

For a "nothing serious" racer, it's a whole lot more about you than about the machine. $400-500 for a used bike or $750 for a new one is more than enough for what you describe. It won't be the bike that keeps you off the podium.


----------



## kaw550 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Thats what I wanted to hear!*

It seems a lot harder to find a good used bike in that range than I initially expected.


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

I was having the same question in my head. I have a Cdale R1000 Double right now, stock. I know the Optimo is a good frame, but are there any suggestions to make this bike race worthy or more race equipped?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*New tires and tubes*

The easiest and most cost effective upgrade for many is to switch to a racing tire and tube. Something like a Conti GP3000, Michelin Pro Race, Vred Fortezza TriComp, etc. with a Michelin 70gm inner tube. Your tires will wear out anyway, so this is essentially a "free" upgrade the next time you need tires. Most of these tires are available for $30 so you don't need to pay the $50 bike shop price. LaBicicletta is a source.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

You don't need Record or Dura Ace, you don't need a sub-18 lb bike (or even a sub-20 lb bike). You do, however, want reliability, so that there may be a baseline of components that you should consider. Bike snob that I am, I don't have a lot of experience with the lower component lines, so I can't really say where is the bottom, but you don't want to be fooling around with components in a race. I will say that you most often see Shimano Ultegra on race bikes, with probably even distribution on either side -- DuraAce and 105. If the rider has Campy, which is rarer, you typically see Record or Chorus -- not that, with respect to Campy, do I necessarily think that these represent the true baseline, but people that buy Campy tend to do so in part because of the aesthetics (and because they can), so that the Campy stuff you see tends to hit a higher price point.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*"cheap" road bike*



kaw550 said:


> I am looking to buy a cheap road bike...


what is meant by "cheap" road race bike -- is it $500, $750 or $1000?? $1500 perhaps?
Trek 1200 or 1500 is a good start, for comparision...
Schwinn Fastback's $600.
Fuji, Specialized or Giant dealer will have good valued entry level bikes.

if you know your road bike sizes then check out...
http://gvhbikes.com/
and see these offers: Raleigh Professional w/Shimano Ultegra 9spd STI...$1095.! ... (this $ includes tax)

i was in the same situation: a xc mtb racer looking for a '"cheap" road race bike. I started with a budget of $750~$1000. i ended up paying more...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Veloce should be fine...*



bill said:


> You don't need Record or Dura Ace, you don't need a sub-18 lb bike (or even a sub-20 lb bike). You do, however, want reliability, so that there may be a baseline of components that you should consider. Bike snob that I am, I don't have a lot of experience with the lower component lines, so I can't really say where is the bottom, but you don't want to be fooling around with components in a race. I will say that you most often see Shimano Ultegra on race bikes, with probably even distribution on either side -- DuraAce and 105. If the rider has Campy, which is rarer, you typically see Record or Chorus -- not that, with respect to Campy, do I necessarily think that these represent the true baseline, but people that buy Campy tend to do so in part because of the aesthetics (and because they can), so that the Campy stuff you see tends to hit a higher price point.


Although most of my bikes have Record and Chorus my trainer bike have 10sp Veloce which works flawlessly. 

You can buy a cheap closeout frame as low as $80 plus cheap fork (Reynolds Ouzo Comp for $100) bar etc from places like Chuck's and Veloce component's for around $400 or less and OP/Record hub wheelset for $240ish (w/20% off code) from Performance and you'll have pretty decent soild race bike. GVH route is another good choice. You can buy a cheaper complete bike but they'll come with some nasty components that you'll have to upgrade...


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

*It's all relative*

For a "new" bike, I'd say that an entry level "race" bike should cost about $1000.
If you can pick up a "used" race bike for less, go for it.
If you just want an entry level bike that you can jump into a race once in a while, you can get a new one for $600. When I say entry level, I don't mean a crap bike. I'm not sure what bikes equiped with Campy groups lower than Veloce go for. With Shimano, I'd go with Sora for a road bike and Tiagra for a low level race bike.


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

*Scattante frame!*

Whatever you end up building, you probably can't beat a Scattante XLR frameset for value/performance... Currently $200 and change but sometimes on sale for less!
A Shimano 105 / Ultegra mix of parts will do fine, and you can probably score stuff used on the cheap. MA3 or OpenPro wheels should last and last... 
Good luck!!!


----------

